# Oh my gosh!



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys!

Well the title explains it all my Salvini pair in the 55 gal have spawned again! And there are a TON of eggs! This pair alone is VERY productive spawning every 4-5 weeks with about 4-600 eggs I am guessing! This is crazy! I didn't think they would be this productive but looks like I was wrong! The pair get a long very well I will have to say! I have had very little problems with aggression! They defended the fry in my 20 gal L for about 3 weeks before I pulled the fry out of there which I will have to say is very remarkable! I have had countless aggression problems with Convicts within about 1-2 weeks after they have spawned but not my Salvini! Pictures and videos will be posted if you guys are interested! Just let me know! I am excited and also wishing they hadn't spawned :lol: :lol: because I have the previous fry to take care of.  :lol:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Post up those pics. I love to see pics.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't have pics yet. I decided to just record them so I do have a video! Here it is enjoy! 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01885.flv


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice video. Those salvinis look great. :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

nice vid :thumb: thats a ton of eggs


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I also like the video, I've never bred Salvinis before. Very nice red on both of yours. I have a young one, I believe might be a female due to the black blotch on the dorsal fin. Not showing hardly any red on the belly yet. She is in a 150g with other other young cichlids. It is a rather rough crowd, and her tail is chewed up some. I thought I might try to find her a mate, but she may end up gettting killed before they hook up. Maybe with a mate they could hold a territory, but all the fish in this aquarium are probably still too young to breed.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

And they say cons are prolific :lol: :lol: . I hope you can house all those comfortably. Hey I've got an idea , Door prizes for everyone that comes to visit. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! I am really addicted and attached to all of my Salvini! :lol: :thumb:

I have had the Male almost a year now. I baught him last fall!



> I've never bred Salvinis before. Very nice red on both of yours. I have a young one, I believe might be a female due to the black blotch on the dorsal fin. Not showing hardly any red on the belly yet. She is in a 150g with other other young cichlids. It is a rather rough crowd, and her tail is chewed up some. I thought I might try to find her a mate, but she may end up gettting killed before they hook up. Maybe with a mate they could hold a territory, but all the fish in this aquarium are probably still too young to breed.


Salvini's are very EASY to breed!! Once the the Male and Female reaches the 2.5-3in mark they will start and will seem like they never stop if taken care of well! Which means frequent water changes and variety of foods! Thanks! Although, my first Female had a lot more red coloration than this current Female but oh well! Yep, it is definitely Female! Don't worry the red will come in due time! I ordered 3 females from Jeff Rapps about a month and a half ago and they didn't have any red but it will slowly come into view! Definitely find her mate and get a pair going! However, I would advise you to put the Female in a seperate tank away from the rough crowd! Salvini are tough but if they are younger like this it's best to keep them with cichlids around the same size and aggression unitl they get bigger. Which this goes with all cichlids.

By the way what all do you have in the 150 and could you please include sizes.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> And they say cons are prolific . I hope you can house all those comfortably. Hey I've got an idea , Door prizes for everyone that comes to visit.


Yeah exactly! All cichlids can be just as prolific as Convicts if taken care of well! Thanks I do to! Hey that's an idea! I think I will start doing that! So if you anyone wants to come and visit and get some Salvini fry come on over!! :lol: :lol: :wink: We will call it a cichlid party! :lol:


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

In the 150:
3 Hemichromis frempongi 2 1/2 TL
1 grammodes 2 1/2 TL
1 cuban 2 1/4 TL
1 female umbee 2 1/4 TL
1 salvini 2 1/4 TL
1 n. cylindricus 2 1/2 TL (just while I'm cycling a 55 Tang aquarium)

I've never had more than 1 Salvini in an aquarium before, that's probably why I haven't bred them yet, lol. I think it would be cool, I may go looking for a robust male salvini. My main priority is to get a breeding pair of frempongis eventually, because they are so much more rare, and very cool IMO. So we'll ssee how it works out.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Those are aggressive cichlids but I can't believe that the Female Salvini is getting beat up like this when it's a 150 gal!!   If this is happening now just wait until they get a little bigger! I feel it will only get worse as the other cichlids get bigger and eventually lead to death of the Female Salvini! I would say make plans of buying a tank devoted to the Salvini ASAP! And if you are looking to breed them you will need either a 40 gal breeder or a 55 gal! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to see this pair of sals is doing well for you, cichlidlover. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks BV!!  I am glad that they are getting along and producing fry too along with being healthy! :thumb:

I baught my 30 gal today to use as a growout tank! I will be setting it up and taking down the 20 gal L! I am so excited! The deminsons for the 30 gal are 36in long,12 in wide, and 16in tall! I also baught a top fin 60 for it, a 30 gal heater, and a 36in hood and lighting strip! While my girlfriend and I was at the LFS buying it we found a single and a breeding pair of Geophagus Juripari and later found that it was from the owners wife she has had mulitple batches from them and for some reason decided to sell them. They are very gorgeous! My girlfriend baught them! All 3 are around 3.5-4 in!


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Speaking of buying new 30g longs, I plan to buy to this morning. Some guy in the local Trading Post has 2 stacked on a scroll stand for 195$. Comes with hood, lights, gravel (I think), Aquaclear 70s, heaters, etc.

They make nice growout tanks, I'm needing to expand my growout capacity.

I may move the Salvini if I can catch her. It's not like she hides in fear though. She takes some abuse, but also dishes some out. Catching her will be a pain, my best bet would be to try it in the morning right after I turn the lights on. I could move her to one of my 55s. One has baby Cutteris in it, so that one's out. The other has 2 Red Tiger Motaguense and an Amphilophus sagittae, young but larger than the fish in the 150. I could put the sagittae in the 150, but I don't know about the RTMs. Maybe I could put her in my 30 long (one I already have, not one of the new ones) with a group of young Neets growing up in it. I don't know, I'll figure out something.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow that is an excellent deal! I would go for it! The tank, heater, lighting strip and hood with some filter cartridges came out to $173.05 which really wasn't bad but you are getting one heck of a deal there!

Yep me too! The 20 gal L is just looking too small these days! :lol:

The easiest way I have found catching my fish is to take out all of the decorations and use two big nets. It works great you can trap them easier which will they have less stress rather than chasing them all around the tank with one! As long as she is fighting back and isn't constantly being picked on she should be fine! Just how gathered it was that she was getting picked on a lot and was in with a rough crowd and you weren't sure if she was going to make it or not. Sorry about that!  Wow! A 55 gal full of Cutteri's!! I love Cutteri's! Never owned them but I love their color and the way they look!  I think since she's not getting beat up to bad and also what you already have in the other tanks I think she will be fine. I just misunderstood what was going on! If you haven't moved her yet then it's up to you and how you feel but you can leave her in there if you want! If you have moved her sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a quick note about netting out salvini...
I've found that the juvenile fish---particularly in the presence of larger (esp. conspecifics) cichlids---have a tendency to be 'displaced' from the prime hiding spots near the bottom of the tank. As a result, they have often tended to seek shelter under some cover near the surface of the water.

This made it a piece of cake for me when it came time to net out the two young (1.5") females I had in the 38 gal. with the larger male. They oftentimes hid under some fake lilly pads I had floating up at the surface, which made it super-easy for me to net them.

Of course, the trick to all this is having something for them to hide under at the water's surface!
BV


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I might have to try sticking some of those fake lilly pads in there. It's funny you mentioned that about getting displaced from the prime bottom hiding spots. She used to hide in the rocks, but ever since I added the cylindricus, he pretty much evicted everyone from the rocks. He will be a real pain to catch whenever I'm ready to move him to my Tang aquarium.

As far as taking out all the decorations and rocks, that would be a pain, especially considering how deep the aquarium is. I'll just leave her in there for now. She's doing pretty good except for her tail.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

My Salvini fry are now wrigglers!  I am not too concerned about the survival of the fry but I know most will. Also it is neat to have extra fry, see the parents care and bond, and see their marvelous colors! :dancing: But at the sametime it's rather a headache! Hopefully my LFS's will take the old batch and the new batch when they are ready!  

I am going to setup my new 30 gal tonight! I am going to be doing my usual weekly syphon and fill it up from all of my tanks and I will use the bacteria in my 20 gal L filters in my 30 gal filter! For the 30 gal I baught a top fin 60!


----------

